# Hearse stolen with body in it.



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Was the trip to McDonalds for the driver or the corpse.:googly:

http://www.fox4news.com/news/texas/255759038-story


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL oops........ as a hearse driver you'd really be a bit stiff to have something like that happen wouldn't you........


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Left the keys in the hearse - must have been majorly jonesing for a Big Mac.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

"They are fixing the problem"---Say Whaaaat!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Hairazor said:


> "They are fixing the problem"---Say Whaaaat!


Yep - I hear they are banning dead people from requesting a last visit to McDonalds.....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

^ Ahahahaha!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Headless, you are such a hoot


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm here all week........


----------

